# Police charge



## Slaphead (Aug 12, 2008)

I took this back in May during the 1st of May festivities in Zürich. This photo may well have been posted before in the beginner section (I posted a number regarding this subject), but as I have a day off work and it's raining, I thought I'd have a look at some older photos and give them the black and white treatment.

I'm not sure if B&W works for a photo of this nature. Let me know what you think.


----------



## DRoberts (Aug 12, 2008)

works very well as far as I'm concerned


----------



## Phazan (Aug 12, 2008)

I think it works great!
Awesome photo


----------



## tirediron (Aug 12, 2008)

Well done.


----------



## bullitt453 (Aug 12, 2008)

I personally think this type of photo lends itself to B&W than color, so job well done in my book.


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Aug 12, 2008)

Love that one guy in the middle like this :O


----------



## saltface (Aug 12, 2008)

Do'Udren's Eyes said:


> Love that one guy in the middle like this :O



That's what caught my eye, too. I thought that bullhorn was an ax until I gave it a better look.  I think black and white works quite well.


----------



## SympL (Aug 12, 2008)

I think photojournalism type images always look best in B&W.
Great job on this one.


----------



## fabric (Aug 14, 2008)

it absolutely works in monochrome.


----------



## johngpt (Aug 15, 2008)

It's great as is. Wonder how it might be with a bit of grain added?


Police charge? 

Why do I have this (apparently wrong) impression that the Swiss are a staid, mellow populace, rather prim and proper banking types?

Too many old movies, perhaps?


----------



## Slaphead (Aug 16, 2008)

johngpt said:


> Why do I have this (apparently wrong) impression that the Swiss are a staid, mellow populace, rather prim and proper banking types?
> 
> Too many old movies, perhaps?



LOL. That, for most of the year, is reasonably true. But the 1st of May seems to be a tradition here. It gives the police an opportunity to try out their new toys and tactics and gives the rioters a chance to throw rocks and various other articles at the police and smash a few things up. Its good clean family fun - I've even seen rioters that are chatting, joking, and discussing the day with the police as they're being arrested.

And of course with typical swiss punctuality this yearly "knees up" happens on the 1st of May at Helvetia Platz at 4.00pm sharp - you could set your watch by it.


----------



## johngpt (Aug 16, 2008)

Good to know we're all human.


----------



## SBlanca (Aug 21, 2008)

great shot...what is it about the 1st of may?


----------



## johngpt (Aug 21, 2008)

SBlanca said:


> great shot...what is it about the 1st of may?


I believe it's because the 'sap gets flowing' in both the plant and animal kingdoms at that time.


----------



## pm63 (Aug 22, 2008)

Amazing! Perfectly captured. There's no doubt the BW works.


----------



## brileyphotog (Sep 2, 2008)

I liked the guy with the  but I though the guy a few to his right is even funnier. He looks really stoked to shoot some tear gas lol


----------



## undergroundquasi (Sep 2, 2008)

neat looking! the b&w work well for this.


----------

